# I'm off to my flight........



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

see you all Saturday in Santa Barbara!   

Sunny skies will prevail :thumbup:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

I'm leaving to catch mine in about an hour :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hope everyone has good trips. 

See you on Sat. :thumbup:


----------

